# Veloce or Centaur



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

While trying to find a new set of 10 sp shifters it looks like Veloce and Centaur are the only game in town. Yet they're basically the exact same thing.
Are there any other options except used?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

No difference between Centaur and Veloce. Those are the only two 10speed Ergos in the current style. You can still find NOS Chorus10 out there if you want the older style with a g-spring.

You can also buy Centaur/Veloce and "upgrade" the shifter-body for about $80 to a 2009/2010 UltraShift Centaur that gives you the multiple shifting. 

You can also buy current Chorus/Record/SR and send it to Graeme at Velotech to change the indexing.

Personally, I find that the shifters are fine, as is.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

headloss said:


> No difference between Centaur and Veloce. Those are the only two 10speed Ergos in the current style. You can still find NOS Chorus10 out there if you want the older style with a g-spring.
> 
> You can also buy Centaur/Veloce and "upgrade" the shifter-body for about $80 to a 2009/2010 UltraShift Centaur that gives you the multiple shifting.
> 
> ...


Doing some research it looks like Veloce is a mixed bag, some love it and some don't. If I go used there's always something that needs to be done to them. Which makes them as much as or more than new.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

It was my understanding that the shift paddle on Veloce is some kind of plastic composite, while it is metal on Centaur. Otherwise the same shifter. I'm curious if for 2015 Centaur isn't going to be phased out. Campagnolo announced an upgrade to the Veloce shifter for 2015 but not Centaur?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cs1 said:


> While trying to find a new set of 10 sp shifters it looks like Veloce and Centaur are the only game in town. Yet they're basically the exact same thing.
> Are there any other options except used?


In asking your question you post an obsolete drawing showing the Ultrashift versions that were available in 2009-10.

If you are comparing the US versions - get the 2010 ones of either.

If asking about the current PS versions they are effectively the same.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Shop around for an older set of Chorus or Record.

Campagnolo QS Ergopowers Double Record 10 Spd with cables, GEARSHIFT STI / ERGO


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

BTW I am not snobbish about the current Powershift shifters. I'm happily using the Athena 11-spd versions and would have no hesitation in using Veloce for my 10-spd bikes.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

PixelPaul said:


> It was my understanding that the shift paddle on Veloce is some kind of plastic composite, while it is metal on Centaur. Otherwise the same shifter. I'm curious if for 2015 Centaur isn't going to be phased out. Campagnolo announced an upgrade to the Veloce shifter for 2015 but not Centaur?


The only case in which I know this to be true is 2009 silver alloy Centaur shifters. The shift paddle is composite throughout the line other than the alloy paddles on 2009 Centaur and is still available on Athena shifters.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

PixelPaul said:


> It was my understanding that the shift paddle on Veloce is some kind of plastic composite, while it is metal on Centaur. Otherwise the same shifter. I'm curious if for 2015 Centaur isn't going to be phased out. Campagnolo announced an upgrade to the Veloce shifter for 2015 but not Centaur?


You are right. No more Centaur. Veloce is the only 10 speed group. Triple only in Athena. No more Athena EPS. Chorus is now EPS. No more CX brakes either. At least that is what the 2015 catalog said. Can't wait for the close outs.


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

Waiting for closeouts? I picked up a Athena EPS front derailleur for $140. They're out there now. Just got to look.


----------



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

cs1 said:


> No more CX brakes either.


Where did you see or hear this?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PixelPaul said:


> Where did you see or hear this?


Not in the 2015 CX catalog

Cyclocross|Wheels and Bike Cyclocross Groupset Campagnolo


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> Not in the 2015 CX catalog
> 
> Cyclocross|Wheels and Bike Cyclocross Groupset Campagnolo


That's where I found out. But the old chorus, record and veloce flat bar shifters aren't listed either. But somehow are still being made along with xenon.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

cs1 said:


> Triple only in Athena. No more Athena EPS.


Athena EPS may be getting phased out but Athena double cranks, short derailleurs, and double shifters are still up on Campagnolo's Official website. I can't really see them dumping the 'gateway' 11 speed double group. 

Athena - Mechanical Groupsets Campagnolo

They still have a picture of the Athena EPS derailleur up there but indeed, it 404's when you click it.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Campag officially don't make Record/Chorus 10 any more, nor the FB shifters. But every now and then they pop up on their listings in limited numbers. It's almost as if someone susses out that they have enough parts to make 50 of a certain item that still is in demand so they make them. Just wish someone would just bin the FB parts. The shifters are so bad we only fit them as replacements for broken ones!


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> Campag officially don't make Record/Chorus 10 any more, nor the FB shifters. But every now and then they pop up on their listings in limited numbers. It's almost as if someone susses out that they have enough parts to make 50 of a certain item that still is in demand so they make them. Just wish someone would just bin the FB parts. The shifters are so bad we only fit them as replacements for broken ones!


What's so bad about them?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cs1 said:


> What's so bad about them?


Most new customers who want FB shifters have used Shimano of some sort before, however briefly. Campag's FB shifter makes Tourney look good in performance and longevity. If someone else has foisted FB shifters onto them and they need replacing, we'll supply them.

The customers who tend to want a FB option seem to be newer cyclists, very often in later years, who also tend to be less "Campy" than their partners. 

Classic example a while back was a 60 something couple who were shopping for a bike for her. He had full Campagnolo and was insistent on her having the same. This was music to my ears as I am also a Campag man. Then he said, "She wants flat bars". But when I showed them TIagra & R783 shifters, he was adamant she wasn't using Shimano. His wife, who might just of well have stayed at home for all the input she was permitted, was happy to try Shimano equipped bike. They didn't buy that day, saying they wanted to shop around. Lo and behold a few weeks later they came back and ordered a Tiagra equipped bike to be built with flat bar shifting. Husband was a little peeved that he'd failed in his purity drive! She though was happy as Larry.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

ultimobici said:


> Most new customers who want FB shifters have used Shimano of some sort before, however briefly. Campag's FB shifter makes Tourney look good in performance and longevity. If someone else has foisted FB shifters onto them and they need replacing, we'll supply them.
> 
> The customers who tend to want a FB option seem to be newer cyclists, very often in later years, who also tend to be less "Campy" than their partners.
> 
> Classic example a while back was a 60 something couple who were shopping for a bike for her. He had full Campagnolo and was insistent on her having the same. This was music to my ears as I am also a Campag man. Then he said, "She wants flat bars". But when I showed them TIagra & R783 shifters, he was adamant she wasn't using Shimano. His wife, who might just of well have stayed at home for all the input she was permitted, was happy to try Shimano equipped bike. They didn't buy that day, saying they wanted to shop around. Lo and behold a few weeks later they came back and ordered a Tiagra equipped bike to be built with flat bar shifting. Husband was a little peeved that he'd failed in his purity drive! She though was happy as Larry.


You're not being too specific. I haven't heard anything bad at all,except you. I have a mint set of CF Chorus versions. I've had ungodly high offers for them. It's hard to believe anyone wants to pay good money for a POS.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

cs1 said:


> You're not being too specific. I haven't heard anything bad at all,except you. I have a mint set of CF Chorus versions. I've had ungodly high offers for them. It's hard to believe anyone wants to pay good money for a POS.


I'm referring to the only ones available from Campag, Veloce. Chorus hasn't been available for several years. They are no match for Shimano or Sram flatbar shifters in terms of cost, shift quality or reliability. Trust me, there are many customers who would foist these on their partner just to make sure their stable stays pure! These shifters are a 2006 model that has not been updated since then. Yet they have the nerve to expect people to stump up £135 for a set! Chorus were the thick end of £300!!


----------

